# Cold oil hot pan or cold oil cold pan?



## MikeZ (Apr 12, 2011)

So I was at a culinary class today and the chef told me next time to put the cold oil into a hot pan, this way it reduces the risk of burning the oil. I always liked to put the oil in until shimmering or sometimes until just starting to smoke before adding whatever. What do you guys do cold oil in hot pan or cold pan and cold oil together until shimmering or smoking or whatever..


----------



## echerub (Apr 12, 2011)

I've always added cold oil to a cold pan and let them heat up together. I believe that's also what I was taught in culinary class as well - certainly there was never any specific mention about cold oil to a hot pan.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 12, 2011)

Everything I've read has said to heat the pan first then put the oil in. Frankly, as long as you watch the oil it really doesn't matter at the end of the day. I do prefer the first method I mentioned.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 12, 2011)

I do cold oil to hot pan. If you put cold oil on a cold pan, you may add too much. But, I agree, it really doesn't really matter. 

That's why paper towels were invented and why I keep my wok on the stove most of the time - it's my go to oil dumping location.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 12, 2011)

i add cold oil to a hot pan, but only because i find it easier to add just the right amount, that way.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 12, 2011)

" Yan can Cook" says cold oil hot wok food don't stick!
I, however, don't find that it makes a difference.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 14, 2011)

cold oil, hot pan...

i do this because if you put the oil in and your protein or whatever is ready you will be there to throw it in the pan at the appropriate time rather than waiting for it to heat up and get on to doing a different task and letting the oil smoke or burn more than intended. the key for me was that the pan is hot the oil goes in and within seconds its ready. on top of that you can keep many pans hot on burners waiting for the need for them to be used on a busy night


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 15, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> " Yan can Cook" says cold oil hot wok food don't stick!
> I, however, don't find that it makes a difference.


 


martin yan.....he must have stole that from jeff smith....hot pan -cold oil-foods won't stick......just sayin.....ryan


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 21, 2011)

Cold pan, cold oil. I could write a dissertation on it but I'm too lazy.

@ Pete, You'll know what I mean. You will see the best saute man on earth. He was taught by the previous best saute man on earth who was taught by the previous best saute man on earth.


----------



## bieniek (Apr 21, 2011)

Worth mentioning that quality of the pan matters and how it is absorbing and keeping heat. 
When i would fry a fish in the pan, thin filllets like bream, i would prefer to make sure the pan itself is smoking hot first, then add oil into it and wait for the oil to be smoking hot also. For the crispy lovely golden brown finish thats most important for me. Making sure that whats smoking isnt the pans sides only.

And i wouldnt leave pan on the flame with oil in it, that is why i dont put oil straight away - when you overheat the pan you can always bring temperature of it down with cold oil, and still use it.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 23, 2011)

I always do cold oil/hot pan cause it's faster that way and maybe cause that's the way I started out doing things in a Chinese kitchen lol.


----------

